# anyone have the direct tv customer retention #



## firstround (Nov 26, 2006)

I have this number but They say I need a pin?
1-800-824-9081
any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

IIRC, they got rid of the direct number, you need the pin to get to them directly. What you can do is call the normal number and at the prompt say cancel service, thay will get you to retention.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The pin numbers change every day and are issued on a case by case basis. If you want retention, try saying "Cancel" when you call 1-800-DIRECTV.

EDIT: What he said.


----------



## d max82 (May 23, 2007)

I called yesterday and said cancel to get retention. I waited on hold for over two and a half hours to speak to someone, so make sure you got plenty of time on your hands.

BTW: I called at 6 pm Eastern, so thats probly their busiest time.


----------

